# Before and after



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Princeton NJ. Don't normally do houses but there's an occasional exception.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry, this is after picture. I noticed chimney wasnt finished in other "after" picture


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good Pauly!


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

RCP said:


> Looks good Pauly!


Thank you


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great Pauly!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

nice job pauly


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Very well manicured. House looks great also.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Great looking job there P !


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. This is a house that's in Princeton Nj. Only hr and 1/2 from where I live. I believe house is valued at just under 1 million. Crazy to think what the values are of certain houses just by where they sit. I live in NE Pennsylvania. That house by me prob 350k. 3500sq ft.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Pauly the painter said:


> Thanks guys. This is a house that's in Princeton Nj. Only hr and 1/2 from where I live. I believe house is valued at just under 1 million. Crazy to think what the values are of certain houses just by where they sit. I live in NE Pennsylvania. That house by me prob 350k. 3500sq ft.


Looks good Pauly. 

Around me probably around 180-300 depending on where it sat. of course with no brick it would be cheaper.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Pauly the painter said:


> Thanks guys. This is a house that's in Princeton Nj. Only hr and 1/2 from where I live. I believe house is valued at just under 1 million. Crazy to think what the values are of certain houses just by where they sit. I live in NE Pennsylvania. That house by me prob 350k. 3500sq ft.


We paint in Princeton all the time, great area to work in. I don't know that I would drive 1 1/2 hours to get there but hey. Nice work.


----------



## Dschadt (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice work.

What products?


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> We paint in Princeton all the time, great area to work in. I don't know that I would drive 1 1/2 hours to get there but hey. Nice work.


I travel the country doing commercial business 9 months out of the year. So actually for me to travel there is right around the corner. However we stayed in hotels. 3 guys, 4 1/2 days, 30-35g total material, just under 9k. I'd do it all day long.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Nice work.
> 
> What products?


Thanks Neps, customer had colors spec thru shewin, so it was woodscapes(water) solid stain on the walls and super paint on the trim.


----------

